# Funny faces..



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I think Goldens have the most expressive faces. Their eyes tell all.. Do you have a picture where you just love the look on your pups face?

This is one of my favorites of Murphy.. I can see him saying..

"Can I help you??"


----------



## MrsHooch (Aug 10, 2007)

Great pic thanks for sharing i think he is saying mom I KNOW you re not going to make me get off the bed


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

This is what I call the "Can we hurry this up please? Blues Clues is on, MOM!" look. Notice the lip? Now thats some attitude!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

"Oh, will you just stop?" "Im staying like this, and I dont care what the forum thinks about it!" Im sick of that computer BS anyway!!"


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here are a couple of my boy!!
The first one looks like he is saying "Mom I am so bored"
and the second on is "You crack me up"


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

This is a good thread... Everyone join in!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Here's one of my fav's from Andy Farmer...I think he's saying "will you get this ridiculous thing off my head??!!!"


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Can you turn the hose on mom? Watch, it'll be really funny!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great faces..... I love it..... We all know Miss Abbie has many silly faces.....


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I dont know what D is saying in this one, but I cant quit looking at it  What do you think?


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

In this one they are sayin 

"Hey Mom (Aunti), were we goin??"


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Diesel looks like he's disco dancing!!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

This one makes me giggle..


----------



## Mainely-Dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm not sure what Chessie is saying but just know her first swim was not that enjoyable.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Mainely-Dogs said:


> I'm not sure what Chessie is saying but just know her first swim was not that enjoyable.


Aww poor sweet baby Ches! Jeez, Pat did you hold her under water?


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Such cute pictures!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

my nieces took this


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

I love these! This is Daisy's hopeful gaze outside the kitchen, hoping for some yummies I think!


----------



## Mainely-Dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Aww poor sweet baby Ches! Jeez, Pat did you hold her under water?


Nope, she fell of the dock. Quite a surprised puppy!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Mainely-Dogs said:


> Nope, she fell of the dock. Quite a surprised puppy!


LOL the quick version of swim lessons.


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

Very cute pictures!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Daisy n Me said:


> I love these! This is Daisy's hopeful gaze outside the kitchen, hoping for some yummies I think!


Love that picture of Daisy. He coat looks amazing. Will she be coming to Ryley's Run again this year?


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Definitely!!! I hope to see everyone again, and show off of Daisy in her full size, not just her mini me!


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA

THESE PICS ARE HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!

Maddie says... you woke me for this? :


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

Heres my two one of boyd looking like hes laughing and one of marley pulling his evil face!!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

2Reteivers222 said:


> my nieces took this


Now that is too funny!!!! This is the perfect thread to post that!


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Here is my Bo...


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Here are some expression that I love.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

These are great! I just love Golden faces


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> Can you turn the hose on mom? Watch, it'll be really funny!


 
I must say this really is too cute for words!!! Love this picture


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

"What did you wake me up for?!?!"










"Make sure you get those teeth way in the back, there"










Not sure what hes saying in this one, but I love the look on his face!!


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Misterbailey....that lastone looks like "Whadaya lookin at, heh?"


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

jcasks said:


> I must say this really is too cute for words!!! Love this picture


Thanks! I focus on how cute he is when he does things like bite me with those razor sharp puppy teeth... I'm trying to stop the latest bleeding now!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

MisterBailey said:


> Not sure what hes saying in this one, but I love the look on his face!!


That's Gus's "I just ate your Kleenex, but I'm gonna act like I don't know what you're talking about" look.


----------

